# 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?



## Sunjy (22. April 2013)

*1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*

Grüße 

Mein Monitor Samsung SyncMaster T240 hat die oben genannte Auflösung. So langsam würde ich mir gern einen neuen suchen aber diese Auflösung ist im vergleich sehr sehr selten. Gibts dafür nen grund? Ich finde das Bild eigentlich recht gut und die zusätzlichen Pixel machen das Bild auch etwas ... feiner sag ich mal.


Kann man diese Auflösung noch nehmen oder muss mann gleich auf noch höhere aufspringen?


----------



## Coldhardt (22. April 2013)

Für 23/24" finde ich FullHD in Ordnung. Ab 27" sollten es mMn 1440p sein.
Warum es die Auflösung relativ selten gibt 

Such doch einfach nach 1080p


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (22. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*

Hab auch einer in dieser Auflösung u bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden!! besser als 1080 ist es allemal! warum man sie selten findet, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*

Und was genau macht sie besser als 1080?


----------



## Anubis12334 (22. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*

120 mehr? =D

Wird das denn auch von Spielen & Co vernünftig unterstützt?


----------



## Superwip (22. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*

120 Zeilen machen 1920x1200 besser als 1080p.


----------



## rept.jah (22. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*

1920x1200 ist seltener weil die Masse der Monitore heutzutage als Multimediageräte eng mit TV's verschwägert sind. Full-HD hat eben 1080. Finde ich auch blöd, denn nicht für jede Anwendung ist 16:9 optimal.

Bevorzuge am PC auch die 1200er Auflösung. Man kann bei Textverarbeitung oder bei Code mehr Zeilen darstellen und braucht auch bei PDF's oder beim Surfen etwas weniger zu scrollen. Ich werde mir demnächst den Dell Ultrasharp 2412M kaufen. Ist offenbar in der Preisklasse unter den 1200ern so gut wie konkurrenzlos.

Wie Coldhardt schon sagte, ab 27 Zoll sollte man besser 2560x1440 (16:9) bzw. 2560x1600 (16:10) wählen. Darunter sind 1920 horizontal immernoch Standard.


----------



## debalz (23. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*

Habe das gleiche "Problem" - möchte nicht mehr unter 1920x1200 - und bei einem 27" schon gar nicht, nur gibts die 2560x1440er noch nicht mit richtig spieletauglicher Reaktionszeit. Der eine oder andere hat 5 ms , für BF3 geht das wahrscheinlich noch (je nach persönlicher Empfindlichkeit) - z.B. Samsung SyncMaster LS27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DSR/EN) in Monitore: LCD-Monitore | heise online Preisvergleich
Natürlich sackt dann die Performance merklich ab bei der hohen Auflösung - ich könnte dann kaum doch BF3 in ultra genießen...


----------



## rept.jah (23. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*

Wow!  Das ist krass, ich hab jetzt auf Anhieb keinen einzigen 27" mit 1920x1200 gefunden.

Hmm, da bleibt dir wohl nur abzuwarten, bis die Technik aufgeholt hat. Geht ja meist sehr schnell. Momentan ist halt 1920 Standard aber in ein paar Jahren reicht die Performance eines High-End PC auch für 2560 mit ultrahohen Details. Aber dann gibt es ja auch schon wieder ganz andere Spiele und Ultra HD und manch einer will dann nen 40" Spielemonitor.


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*



> aber in ein paar Jahren reicht die Performance eines High-End PC auch für 2560 mit ultrahohen Details.


 
...in Spielen des Jahres 2012 

_____

Ein echter High-End PC (GTX Titan) schafft die 2560x1440 aber auch heute schon relativ problemlos, auch eine HD 7970 GHz Ed. schlägt sich gut.

_______

Jedenfalls ist mehr Auflösung fast immer besser; die Bildschirmauflösung ist meiner Meinung nach mit das letzte bei dem man sparen sollte wenn man nicht genug Systemleistung hat; eher AA/AF runterschrauben.


----------



## rept.jah (23. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*



			
				Superwhip schrieb:
			
		

> ...in Spielen des Jahres 2012


Tja, so ist das halt 



			
				Superwhip schrieb:
			
		

> Ein echter High-End PC (GTX Titan) schafft die 2560x1440 aber auch heute  schon relativ problemlos, auch eine HD 7970 GHz Ed. schlägt sich gut.


Ja, an den PC's liegt es nicht so sehr wie an den Reaktionszeiten bei den hohen Auflösungen. Da müssen die Monitore nachziehen (aber bitte ohne Schlierenbildung, ha, Brüller!)


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2013)

*AW: 1920x1200 Auflösung nicht mehr aktuell?*

Bessere Reaktionszeiten sind nur zu erwarten wenn irgendein Hersteller einen 2560x1440er Monitor mit TN -oder OLED- Panel herausbringt; derzeit ist das aber nicht absehbar. Möglicherweise kommen vorher sogar schnellere 4k Schirme.

Alle verfügbaren Monitore mit der Auflösung haben ein IPS oder PLS Panel, diese haben bekanntlich nur mittelmäßige Reaktionszeiten.


----------

